# Gisele73 Has Reached 1000



## ampurdan

MUCHAS FELICIDADES GISELE, POR TUS MIL PRIMEROS POSTS A ESE RITMO TREPIDANTE!!!


----------



## Laia

Gisele eres una campeona  !!

Muchas felicidades y gracias por tus comentarios.


----------



## Philippa

*¡¡Felicidades Gisele!!​*Tienes una rapidez fenomenal - gracias por tus aportaciones.
Saluditos
Philippa


----------



## Mei

*WOW! *
*GISELE, THE DAUGHTER OF THE WIND!! *
*FASTER!! *
*CONGRATULATIONS GIRL!* 
*1000!!!*​ 
Mei


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡FELICIDADES GISELE!!!!

Alundra.


----------



## diegodbs

Muchas felicidades Gisele, siempre aportas cosas muy interesantes y das tu punto de vista especial, con eso de vivir en Noruega.


----------



## gisele73

Gracias chicos por sus felicitaciones 

De verdad que no pensé alcanzar los 1000 posts tan rápido, y eso me hace recordar que cuando me hice miembro de este foro, vi que diegodbs tenía mas o menos esa cantidad en cosa de un mes y me pareció increíble 

Pero ya me di cuenta que es muy fácil llegar a esa cifra aquí. Estoy muy contenta de formar parte del foro, no sólo se aporta sino que también se aprende mucho. Aparte que extraño (echo de menos) hablar castellano, viviendo aquí en Noruega.

Gracias 

Gisele "The daughter of the wind"  , como dijo Mei.


----------



## Outsider

*¡Muchas felicitaciones, Gisele!​*


----------



## gian_eagle

Felicitaciones, Gisele, Daughter of Eolos (god of the Wind)!!!

HAPPY POSTIVERSARY!


----------



## gisele73

gian_eagle said:
			
		

> Felicitaciones, Gisele, Daughter of Eolos (god of the Wind)!!!
> 
> HAPPY POSTIVERSARY!



Gracias Giancito


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Vaya...
y yo que me creía que sería el primero en felicitarte 
Bueno, nunca es tarde para dar un abrazo y decir gracias por todo tu aporte a cada uno de los posts en los que decides intervenir, siempre inteligente 
Ci vediamo...


----------



## JPVillanueva

Felicidades por tus 1000 posts


----------



## gisele73

Gracias trigrecito 

Y gracias a ti también JPVillanueva, y bienvenido/a al foro


----------



## fenixpollo

*¡Feliz postiversario, Gisele!*​


----------



## gisele73

Gracias fenixpollito


----------



## Sparrow22

*GISELLE, ESPERO NO HABER LLEGADO MUY TARDE !!!!!*

*FELICITACIONES !!!!!*


----------



## VenusEnvy

Oh, Gisele, siento haber llegado tarde tambien! Ya tienes mas que 1,100!

Sobre todo, quiero agradecerte por todo lo que haces y que te esfuerzas. Te envio por tu habilidad de hablar el ingles tan bien! Felicidades en esta ocasion especial!


----------



## gisele73

Gracias chicas


----------

